# WEBSITES



## guido (May 13, 2001)

What good websites have you guys found that relate to the construction industry....as far as equipment, concrete placing, asphalt/road work??

You guys can check out my homepage if you want to see some of our equip here in the Air Force. 

Lets get a list going in this forum of some good sites!


----------

